# EMT B Courses in Baltimore



## sap (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi. I'm a freshman at Johns Hopkins and I was hoping to take a EMT B course sometime this spring. The problem is that being a college student, I have no means of transportation. The only way I can get from place to place is the bus, so if I were to take an EMT course, it would have to be within the city and relatively close to a bus stop. Are there any courses offered in Baltimore? Is it realistic to try to take an EMT B course this way, or should I think about taking a course when I go back home for summer vacation. (I'm taking classes over summer break this year, so I would have to wait until next year to take an EMT B course over the summer.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## frdude1000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you checked out HERU: Hopkins Emergency Response Unit?

http://heru.jhu.edu/


----------



## sap (Dec 6, 2010)

I have taken at look at HERU, but HERU only gives First Responder training, and I would like EMT B training. The only EMT B course I was able to find so far was a course at the Community College of Baltimore County, and that is an hour and a half away according to the Baltimore MTA trip planner. This is much too far to work for me. I am pretty surprised that this is the only course I can find. Am I looking in the wrong places? What kind of institutions would give EMT training?


----------



## Jello (Dec 6, 2010)

Why not just wait until summer and take classes at a local community college near where you live? Just a suggestions. The HERU program might help you get started before then with some experience.

Good luck!


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 6, 2010)

sap said:


> I am pretty surprised that this is the only course I can find. Am I looking in the wrong places? What kind of institutions would give EMT training?



The main sources for EMT-B (in Maryland) are fire department training academies, and community colleges. To take a course with an FD training academy, you'd need to be a member of a volunteer fire company. Occasionally, these courses are taught at regional training centers or individual fire stations. However, none of this really helps you if you are looking for something in a very specific and very small geographical area.

This is a list of all the volunteer fire dept.-sponsored EMT-B courses starting in the next half a year. http://www.mfri.org/cgi-bin/coursedetails.cgi?CID=55&SC=2 None of them are very near to you, unfortunately. You can click on the name of the location for its address.


----------



## sap (Dec 6, 2010)

In that case I guess it would be best to wait till summer 2012 and take a course back home where transportation isn't a problem. I was hoping to take an EMT B course sometime next year. Oh well. -_- I'll take a look at HERU courses in the meantime.

Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## frdude1000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Why does it need to be EMT-B?  What is wrong with FR?  Are you looking to volunteer or be paid?


----------



## sap (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm looking to volunteer. I know it is possible to volunteer as a First Responder, but I know several EMT B volunteers and they all recommended that I take an EMT B course over a First Responder course if possible because they felt it gave them better preparation.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have the means to take the Basic course over the First Responder course, and you're willing to put in the time, do it.


----------



## mikie (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think BCCC offers EMT, but CCBC Essex does...

or you could just transfer to UMBC and take it there ;-)


----------



## EMS49393 (Dec 7, 2010)

mikie said:


> I don't think BCCC offers EMT, but CCBC Essex does...
> 
> or you could just transfer to UMBC and take it there ;-)



No offense, but I'd take an education at Hopkins well before one at UMBC.  Not saying UMBC is a bad college, but in my instance, the do not even offer my major.

I wanted to go to Loyola, but I'm stuck in a public college.  The perks of having to pay for ones own higher education.

OP, What are you studying at Hopkins anyway?


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 7, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> No offense, but I'd take an education at Hopkins well before one at UMBC.  Not saying UMBC is a bad college, but in my instance, the do not even offer my major.



Just as UMBC does not offer your major, JHU doesn't offer the class the OP wants to take. So it really doesn't matter how much better JHU is. In any event, saying that JHU is better than some other school is usually a no-brainer, but this does not by any means indicate that the other school is bad. UMBC is a fine school, and it's really a disservice to it to point out that it isn't as good as one of the best universities in the country.

From my understanding, UMBC has one of the most respected paramedic bachelor's programs in the country.


----------



## mikie (Dec 7, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> No offense, but I'd take an education at Hopkins well before one at UMBC.  Not saying UMBC is a bad college, but in my instance, the do not even offer my major.



You just like Hopkins cause of the name & reputation. It's like "Harvard Med School" - compared to many others, they're not the best, it just has a fancy gentile name to go with it 

So what if we're the Universty of Maryland's B*stard Child (UMBC), or "U Made a Bad Choice?  

Every school offers different programs, some excel whereas some are inferior!  I'm SURE Hopkin's has inferior programs as does UMBC but their EHS (emergency health services) program is NOT INFERIOR.  As JJ said it's one of the most accredited/reputable paramedic programs (bachelor degree, wise) in the country).


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 7, 2010)

mikie said:


> So what if we're the Universty of Maryland's B*stard Child (UMBC), or "U Made a Bad Choice?



Don't forget the other one..."U Must Be Chinese"...

(UMBC apparently has a high percentage of Asian students, according to what I've been told by the people that told me that joke. No offense to anyone is intended, of course.)


----------



## mikie (Dec 7, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Don't forget the other one..."U Must Be Chinese"...
> 
> (UMBC apparently has a high percentage of Asian students, according to what I've been told by the people that told me that joke. No offense to anyone is intended, of course.)


 
Oh trust me; they do.

There are a few derogatory ones that I neglected to include..


----------



## EMS49393 (Dec 7, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> * Not saying UMBC is a bad college*, but in my instance, they do not even offer my major.



Did you neglect to read what I wrote?  In that case, I put it in bold.  I never said UMBC was a bad college.  They do not offer my major, or my minor for that matter.  They do not have anything even close.

I'd take JHU because they do offer my program, they offer amazing elective choices and a graduate program.  So does Loyola.  Loyola only trumps because I am a huge fan of the published works of one of the department professors.  

I'd go to UMBC, if they had a respected history department, but they do not have ANY history department, rendering them completely educationally useless to me.  I happen to know a LOT of paramedics from their program, and they are second to none for knowledge and skill.  I'm not going to college this time to become a paramedic, I've already finished that part of my life.


----------



## mikie (Dec 8, 2010)

*not trying to be hostile, but...*



EMS49393 said:


> Did you neglect to read what I wrote?  In that case, I put it in bold.  I never said UMBC was a bad college.  They do not offer my major, or my minor for that matter.  They do not have anything even close.
> 
> I'd take JHU because they do offer my program, they offer amazing elective choices and a graduate program.  So does Loyola.  Loyola only trumps because I am a huge fan of the published works of one of the department professors.
> 
> I'd go to UMBC, if they had a respected history department, but they do not have ANY history department, rendering them completely educationally useless to me.  I happen to know a LOT of paramedics from their program, and they are second to none for knowledge and skill.  I'm not going to college this time to become a paramedic, I've already finished that part of my life.



Does the inverse not apply?

I want to be a paramedic w/ a bachelors Degree... Does JHU offer that?

...i didn't think so.  I don't know anything about UMBC's history department, so I cannot speak to it.

Each school has its pros/cons, course offerings, degree programs, etc.

PS- UMBC is a UNIVERSITY, not a college, btw ^_^


----------



## EMTdoula (Aug 16, 2012)

,,,


----------

